# Vostock Date Change



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi everyone - new to this forum - I have just bought a Vostok amphibian 'yacht commander' watch with a blue face and picture of an anchor. On reading the manual in English that was posted on this forum, I see that there is supposed to be a mechanism whereby you can move the hour hand to 12 and then back to 8 and back to 12 in order to move the date on (rather than having to wind it through 24 hours for each day). When I try this on my watch, nothing happens. Am I not doing it correctly - or is the watch faulty - or do Voctok no longer include this feature?

PS Does anyone know if they really issue these watches to the military - or is that just part of the hype?

Thanks very much,

Phil


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It should do it as described Phil, you might be trying it from 8 AM to 12 noon rather than 8 PM to Midnight  try 8 Pm to 2 Am ..

As for the Mil issue, I dont know...

PS Welcome to RLT forums


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Phil said:



> PS Does anyone know if they really issue these watches to the military - or is that just part of the hype?


Welcome to the forum Phil. In answer to your question, I've read that Vostok became a supplier to the Soviet military in the 1960's, although they still made watches for the public as well.

The military watches are usually marked "3AKA3 MO CCCP" which means something like "By order of the Ministry of Defence of the USSR", whilst the watches made for public consumption are marked "Made in USSR" or the Cyrillic equivalent. Today the watches are just marked "Made in Russia" in either English or Cyrillic. I don't know if Vostok still supply the military today.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Phil









I`ve got a few Vostoks and most require the hands to be turned between 9 & 12 to change the date one old one needs turning between 6 & 12 and another 9 & 1 I don`t know if this is due to old age/wear or just variations in the construction









Whatever they are IMHO darn good watches, especially for the price


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I must admit to being lazy and rarely changing the date on my Vostoks. It's not worth the trouble IMO unless I'm at a loose end and have no belly button fluff to play with







.

Like Mac I've noticed that the hours you need to wind between are variable







.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks to all for your help - all replies were helpful. As a result of various comments I realised that I needed to move the pointers to 12 o clock and then back to 8 o clock - and not just move the minute hand to 12 and 8 as I had assumed. When I tried this it worked fine. So nice to have this delightful and slightly odd watch working exactly as it should. Thanks again.

Phil


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good stuff Phil, glad you got it sorted


----------

